# Nissan to Show New NISMO Model in Chicago



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan has plans to add another performance oriented NISMO model to its ranks. *
> 
> At the upcoming Chicago Auto Show, Nissan will preview a 'never-seen-before,' NISMO model. The brand dropped no hints as to what it might be.
> 
> It’s possible that it will be the Versa Note NISMO which is already on sale in Japan or a production version of the Sentra NISMO Concept. If Nissan stays true to its word though, it will be something entirely new. This leaves possibilities open for a NISMO version of the Altima or maybe even a performance variant of one of the brand’s crossovers.


Read more about the Nissan to Show New NISMO Model in Chicago at AutoGuide.com.


----------

